# Gas in same trench as electric yeah ok



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Just seeing how you guys feel about running Underground gas in same trench as electric. is it 12" minimum separation in all states?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Even if they allowed it I would never do it. I went on one job where someone else had done all the rough and we went back for finish and the guy wanted a ball valve installed outside of the main house (ditch was dug) well what the frick, the water line was underneath the main electrical conduit. 

Not sure why they didn't put a valve there to begin with, but my god it would have taken 14 fittings to loop it around and up to the surface and then back down and looped back under the conduit.

Probably homeowner generaling his first house.

I can't imagine trying to find that stupid line someday when it starts leaking.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> Even if they allowed it I would never do it. I went on one job where someone else had done all the rough and we went back for finish and the guy wanted a ball valve installed outside of the main house (ditch was dug) well what the frick, the water line was underneath the main electrical conduit.
> 
> Not sure why they didn't put a valve there to begin with, but my god it would have taken 14 fittings to loop it around and up to the surface and then back down and looped back under the conduit.
> 
> ...





Couldn't you have done a curb valve at an angle?




I am ok with the lines being in the same trench horizontally but not one above each other, assuming they are all proper distances apart and have the tape above them 12" below the surface.


Personally I think if you have the money and the machine there anyway the electric should be at least 24" deep and not just 18". I have never seen a conduit that didn't have water in it, especially not after the first time they freeze and crack.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Couldn't you have done a curb valve at an angle?



The entire thing went into the house that way. They bury the electrical conduit at 36, and the water line was under it, so someday that line will just have to be replaced completely.


----------

